# Schmied = Sinnlos?



## Rörginök (5. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich bin neu in der communuty wie ihr bestimmt auch bemerkt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kenne buffed.de seid längerem und hoffe, dass man mir hier helfen kann =)
ich bin momentan lvl 27 zwerg krieger auf proudmoore und ich finde meine schmiedekunst ziemlich sinnlos, da alles, was ich mir "erschmieden" kann einerseits für mein lvl zu schwach ist und andererseits ich nun schon finde, dass die materialien die ich für die waffen/rüstungen brauche einfach viel zu übertrieben sind. das lvl dauert auch recht lang und eweig zu farmen um dann zu merken, dass soundso viel kupfer immer noch nicht ausreichen empfinde ich als recht frustrierend :/... wird das noch besser oder bringt mir der beruf erst etwas wenn ich 60 bzw wenn ich dann irgendwann lust hab bc zu kaufen (^^) 70 bin und die entsprechenden rezepte...weil die items die ich zum teil finde doch besser, bis sehr viel besser sind oO.. ich muss zugeben, dass ich mit der "romantischen" vorstellung an den beruf gegangen bin ein unabhäniger, schmiedender zwergenkrieger zu sein, der sich die schönsten und dicksten äxte baut =D... hab ich mich da so versehen? =(

danke im voraus! :-)

ps: wer rechtscheibfehler findet, der darf diese behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps: ich weiß, dass der spruch aus "ps:.." alt ist, aber mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moyave (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Du freudloser Schmied,

ich hab jetzt Stufe 237 als Schmied erreicht, gekoppelt mit 200 Bergbau.

Was ich sehr genieße, sind die Möglichkeiten:

- Erze zu farmen und im AH nach Belieben zu verkaufen
- Waffen und Rüstungen auf Wunsch/Bestellungen anzufertigen
- Sich und seine Gilde mit feinen Rüstungen und Waffen zu versorgen

Mit den Zutaten-Käufen hast Du recht, aber mit ein bisschen Geduld kann man im AH auch seltene Zutaten günstig erwerben (Gebot statt Sofortkauf).

Also, das sind meine Gründe, Schmied zu bleiben. Im Notfall schaff Dir doch noch 1-2 Twinkies an  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die kannst Du dann ja anders ausbilden (Alchemie, Schneider, Kürschner)

In diesem Sinne bis Du ja frei.

Machet joot
Moyave


----------



## Torrog (6. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, in niedrigen Skillstufen sind die Berufe teilweise relativ sinnlos, weil die Hergestellten Waren meist schlechter und teuerer sind, als die Drops, die man im AH z.b. kaufen kann.

Aber auf hohem Skill, gibt es etliche Rezepte, die schon ziemlich krass sind. Die Gegenstände können dan auch nur die Schmiede selbst tragen.
Allerdings sind die Rohstoffe auch nicht von pappe

z.b.: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haladar (6. Februar 2007)

also erstmal möchte ich auf diese 3 wunderschönen waffen hinweisen , die für einen krieger das non + ultra sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich stimme dir zu ich habe einen 56 krieger mit schmeid 245(echt viel arbeit) und es lohnt bis dahin noch nicht, ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es weiter eght, weil ich diesen char auf eis gelegt hab.
eines solltest du wissen , berufe die mit erzen verkoppelt sind sind sehr schwer zu leveln. schmeiden ingenieur und das neue juwelenschleifen. ich selbst habe einen Blutelf magier der erze sammelte und juwelen schleifte, aber mit lvl 31 hatte ich juwelenschleifen gerade mal auf 93. mir fehlten einfach die erze. ich habe daher auf Schneider umgeskillt( ich hatte für en twink schon 300 leihen 150wolle und viel seidenstoff gebunekrt, deswegen war ich rasch auf 170) 
schmieden juwelenschleifen und igenieur(hatte mal nen 300) sind sehr materialintensive und auch sehr zeitintensive berufe, aber blizzard will ja wie gesagt die Berufe überarbeiten, mal sehen was kommt. 
Fazit:
ohne bc würde ich schmied und ingenieur auf keinen fall skillen!(juwelenschleifen sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanés (6. Februar 2007)

hallo,

ich habe bergbau auf 375 und habe bis lvl 40 nebenbei geschmiedet, weil man bis dahin soviel erze fand, wie man sie als schmied brauchte, aber irgendwann musst man umgerechnet 5 erzvorkommen ( plus ettliche leder, stoffe und rubine) finden, um EIN rüstungsteil herstellen zu können (aber wie schon oben steht, man kann erze auch im ah kaufen).
irgendwann gab ich das schmieden auf und vernachlässigte es bis ich vor 2 tagen merkte, was es für tolle waffen gibt, die NUR schwert- oder axtschmiede tragen können udn da sie beim aufheben gebunden sind, müssen sie diese auch selbst herstellen, also kaufte ich das ah leer und skillte schmieden hoch (kosten bei 1000g+). ich bin zwar noch nicht auf meinen gewünschten 375, aber wenn mans echt bis 375 skillt, dann kann man EINHÄNDER mit 95 dps herstellen! (300 max-damage).
naja ist euch ja wayne was bei mir geht und was nicht^^, aber ich sage dir; schmieden ist einer der berufe, die lange dauern sie hoch zu skillen oder eben viel kosten, aber es ist auch eienr der berufe bei denen man später mal froh sein wird auf diese art investiert zu haben!!!
außerdem, wenn du deinen char mal auf 70 gezoggt hast wirst du um die 2000g haben (wenn du die ausgabe für sachen im ah nicht übertreibst ;D )
also dann, das geld kommt mit den höheren leveln udn als krieger ist axtschmied wirklich was FEINES!!!

hau rein

mfg
vanes


----------



## Torrog (7. Februar 2007)

Es ist ja auch nicht unbedignt nötig, daß man für tausende Gold die Mats im AH kauft. Man kann stattdessen ja auch täglich 2h Zeit fürs Erzfarmen nehmen und dann muss man nur die speziellen Sachen kaufen, die man nicht selbst beschaffen kann.

Am besten ist immer: Man macht sich genau EINEN Crafter, und der rest der Twins bekommt reine Sammelberufe, so daß man sich auch zur Not selbst versorgen kann, um nicht z.B. 1G für ein Stück Magiestoff ausgeben zu müssen, oder ähnlich Wucherpreise....

Mehrere Hauptberufe auf 375 zu bringen ist wohl eher eine Illusion, oder was für Leute die gaaaaaanz viel Zeit haben.

Sammelberufe zählen hier nicht, die hat man ja eh mal ben nebenher auf 375 gezogen.


----------



## Aluando (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt ^^. ich bin 2 tage als bc raus kam auf bergbau 375 gekommen und schmieden bin ich bereits auf 365. der beruf is eigentlich einfach zu skillen mit wenigen materialien ., ich bin nach der veröffentlichung von bc hingegangen in dem fall zangarmarschen und hab bergbau geskillt wie ein blöder, gut war das alle noch mit dem startgebiet beschäftigt waren ^^. naja mein resume ich hab insgesamt durch den verkauf von teufelseisen + adamanitruten + diverse erze so viel geld gemacht das ich mein flugmount aus der portokasse gezahlt hab ^^. man muss nur bischen intelligents aufbringen damit sich der beruf lohnt. bc hat die karten neu gemischt  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drizzilein (7. Februar 2007)

sodele, hab nur eine Frage, ob ich das ganze jetzt richtig verstanden haben

Die Meister - Spezialisierungen (Rüstung bzw. Schwert / Hammer / Axt) dienen
im Prinzip nur mehr dazu, das ich sachen erlernen (beim Lehrer) und selber tragen kann
(benötigen ja Meister und sind beim Aufheben gebunden)

Alle anderen Sachen (Rüstungen und Waffen) die ich durch Rezepte erlernen kann die dropen oder
gekauft werden können, kann ich weitergeben, da ja nichts mehr beim Rezept dabeisteht (benötigt ...... Meister)

Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden, wäre dankbar für Antwort


----------



## Squishee (7. Februar 2007)

Guckstu hier.


----------



## hardok (8. Februar 2007)

hm, ich bin damals so schnell wie moeglich zum bergbau- und schmiedelehrer gelaufen und habe auf dem rueckweg ins startgebiet bergbau auf ueber 100 gehabt. konnte immer items produzieren, die bis zu 5 stufen ueber meiner aktuellen waren und hatte bis level 40 sicherlich einen grossen nutzen dadurch.
ob es sich nach eine rgewissen charakterstufe noch lohnt liegt einzig und allein an deiner motivation ruf zu farmen, da du die guten plaene oft als rufbelohnung erhalten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hatte keine lust und dadurch habe ich nach skill 300 den schmiedehammer verkauft ^^


----------



## Norret (13. Februar 2007)

Ich habe es leider versäumt mit meinem 66er Krieger Schmied zu skillen, jedoch habe ich es jetzt relativ leicht an die Erze heranzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar wenn die Mobs 20 lvl unter dir sind lassen sie dich in Ruhe. 

Also ich kann nur sagen, es zahlt sich wirklich nur aus blaue Sachen zu verkaufen, diese gehen jedoch sehr gut. Ich denke da zB an die Leuchtende Brustplatte. Den rest kann man eigentlich nur zum skillen produzieren und danach entweder beim NPC verkaufen oder entzaubern. 

Ich spezialisiere mich gerade auf Rüstungsschmied und muss sagen die Quests sind ein Wahnsinn. 200 Mithril habe ich ca schon verbraucht und bin noch immer nicht wirklich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Zeit stelle ich nur gegen Bestellung her, weil es mir zu blöd ist, Sachen herzustellen diese dann ins AH zu geben und keiner will sie.


----------



## supjekt (14. Februar 2007)

Hi Schmiedekünstler, bin selbst shadowpriest und hab BB und KK zum Gold verdienen gewählt.Als ich die geilen Item´s sah die man als schmied herstellen kann hab ich gechangt, denn das gold für die item´s ist dabei noch am höchsten. bei BB mitlerwiele auf 300 und SK 176 und gold verdients du nur mit den Barren.Um die item´s anzuwenden die echt OHNE WORTE sind müsste man allerdings krieger sein.ergo umlernen zu Juwelenschleifer.Resümee aus meinem Berufsleben BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gute idee.Schmied nur wenn du es auch benutzen kannst.Hoffe es hilft irgenwie....


..........und schön weiter zum Helden mutieren.Rock on


----------



## daroklcrow (14. Februar 2007)

aöso bin ja auch relativ neuer spieler und verstehe ihn ja acuh bissle hänge atm auf 270 weil ich jetzt thorium brauche in massen nur halt meisten vorkommen nur 2droppen. aber ich hatte anfang nie probleme mit skillen das kam erst so mit 200 okay bin auch gammler der jedes vorkommen mitnahm das ist aber nebensache. nur durch bb und sk habe ich auch bei lvl 40 innerhalb von 3std mein mount gehabt weil immer fragen kamen oder durchs ah. und wenn ich überlege Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen zu erstenllen für 47 und andre rüssiteile ist schon hart. aber je höher man kommt (ab 250) wird schwerer mit skillen, man braucht zB sachen die net so in massen sind(erdenkern) und verdammt teuer im ah sind.

aber ich bereue es net schmied zu sein


----------



## Radoryx (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal im AH geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und da kann man zurzeit 20 Kupferbarren für 1 Gold verkaufen!!!
Also wenn das Schmieden nit so viel bringt dann das...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molk (23. Februar 2007)

Aluando schrieb:


> ich bin 2 tage als bc raus kam auf bergbau 375 gekommen und schmieden bin ich bereits auf 365. der beruf is eigentlich einfach zu skillen mit wenigen materialien



Das stimmt für Schmiedekunst auch nur bis Level 365. Danach wird es *sehr* teuer, weil die wenigsten Pläne noch Skillpunkte bringen, und eben diese und alle anderen neuen Pläne immens hohe Rohstoffkosten haben - in der Regel Rohstoffe die man nicht mal so eben zusammenfarmen kann. Ich bin jetzt bei 367 angekommen und hoffe im Grunde darauf dass ich Aufträge für die verzauberte Adamantitrüstung bekomme. Anders wird das Schmiedeskillen wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## LordSubwoof (23. Februar 2007)

also ich hab jetzt ca. in 20h und 400-500G investition bergbau und schmied neu gelernt und bin mittlerweile auf 268 bergbau und ca. 250 schmiedekunst. und jetzt wirds langsam hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ich denke es lohnt sich (will auch axtschmiedemeister werden), denn es gibt echt saugute waffen die man sich (leider) nur selbst machen kann.


----------



## Profox (23. Februar 2007)

Rörginök schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu in der communuty wie ihr bestimmt auch bemerkt habt
> 
> 
> ...



naja mit level 27 das zeugs is eh zu 90% crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..und es is ziemlich teuer das stimmt aba sinnlos ist schmieden nicht 

bin Rüstungsschmied und atm auf 369 mit Bergbau 375 ..hat mich einiges gekostet( is auch so mit der teuerste beruf)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bringt aber auch einiges an kohle wieder rein z.B sachen mit resi z.B dunkeleisen mit feuerresistenz oder anderes zeugs mit frostresi/ naturresi...


wirst sehn ab stufe 60 lohnt sichs (auch wenns sackteuer is...guck am bestn ma unter berufe und schmiedekunst)


----------



## Lorille (23. Februar 2007)

Es gibt nun mal die besten Rüstungen / Waffen auf 70 nur für Schmiede. Und wirklich *nur* für Schmiede!


----------



## Wilber (11. März 2007)

Rörginök schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu in der communuty wie ihr bestimmt auch bemerkt habt
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab schmie 261 und finde es voll cool , wenn mich die andern betrachten und auch solche Sachen haben wollen, wie ich sie trage, das Phantomschwert z.B. Schmieden ist super^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opteron (15. März 2007)

Hi, mir gehts da genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt auf Stufe 61 und habe Schmieden auf 291.... ein Kumpel von mir hatte Alchimie gemacht, er hatte Alchi schon bei ca. Stufe 40 auf 300 gehabt o.O
Ich hatte ihn auch mal gefragt ob er für seine Tränke was anderes braucht als seine Blümchen..... die Antwort war klar, er braucht nur Blümchen für seine Tränke..... ich frag mich echt warum wir da so angewiesen sind auf Leder oder total exotische Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber noch besser kommt es das ich ein Paladin bin.... und wenn ich mir die ganzen Sachen anschaue kann ich die echt nur ins AH setzen, meiner Gilde anbieten, oder meinem Twink zum entzaubern geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für nen Krieger gibts da echt nette Sachen, da sich wirklich viele, der Rüstungen, auf Ausdauer und Stärke aufbauen, aber für nen Pala siehts da echt bescheiden aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre, wenn es mehr Klassen bezogene Rüstungen und Waffen geben würde, man mehr Vorkommen finden könnte oder das diese extremen Material Vorraussetzungen weniger werden..... mehr Vorkommen würd ich mir eher wünschen ^^


So macht mir das Schmieden schon spaß, aber für mich selber, zum eigenem Gebrauch! ist es recht Sinnlos geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wastll (19. April 2007)

moin levler
bin bergbauer und schmied . hörte von diesem Juwelenschleiferreien . kann mann diesen Beruf zusätzlich zu den beiden vorgenannten erlernen. bzw wenn dieses nicht möglich ist welchen der beiden vorgenannten sollte mann , und wenn überhaupt dafür aufgeben ? thx im vorraus


----------



## Lorille (19. April 2007)

Opteron schrieb:


> Hi, mir gehts da genau so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist an 105-125dps-Waffen klassenbezogen?


----------



## Leto1 (19. April 2007)

wie schon gesagt wurde. Schmied bringt dir erst dann was wenn du es hochgepusht hast aber dann bam!


----------



## Ogdy (20. April 2007)

was ich am allermeisten liebe am schmieden sind die epic waffen ab für lvl 70^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie schonviele gesagt haben es ist einfach lohnenswert wegen erzverkauf im ah durch bergbau und rüssi oder waffen für gildis und sich sellbst


http://s8.***/c.php?uid=33627


----------



## RazorTK (27. April 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, dass sich Bergbau klar lohnt. Benötige kein Eisen mehr, farme es trotzdem und verkaufe es im AH. Keine 5 min und es ist weggekauft.

Zum Schmieden: Ja, mit kleinen Skills produziert man nicht wirklich tolle Sachen. Die meisten sind viel zu schlecht, als das man sie verkaufen kann. 

Was sich bei mir gelohnt hat, waren z.B. Grüne Eisenhalsberge oder Mithrilplattensachen. Diese werden noch ganz gern gekauft.

Hab nebenbei noch ne Frage. Wo bekommt man die Pläne für die verschnörkelten Mithrilrüstungen?? Will auf Rüstungsschmied skillen. Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen?!


----------



## Gelena (27. April 2007)

wastll schrieb:


> moin levler
> bin bergbauer und schmied . hörte von diesem Juwelenschleiferreien . kann mann diesen Beruf zusätzlich zu den beiden vorgenannten erlernen. bzw wenn dieses nicht möglich ist welchen der beiden vorgenannten sollte mann , und wenn überhaupt dafür aufgeben ? thx im vorraus



Huhu,

als Juwelenschleifer brauchst du Primär Erze und Edelsteine. Also wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll, Schmied zu verlernen, weil das eingekaufe im AH teuer wird. Ich würde dir das Juwelenschleifen allerdings nicht empfehlen wenn du nicht einen "Geldgeber" hast, da es extremst teuer bzw. langwierig ist bzw. später wird.

Da dies ein Hauptberuf ist, musst du einen der beiden verlernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakers (28. April 2007)

Moin , 
ich hab letze  woche samstag zusammen mit 2 kumpels die mir beim farmen geholfen ham mein schmiedeskill von 0 auf 352 gebracht , naja mitlerweile is er erst bei 373 leider :/ aber ich hab mir die epicbrust gebaut und bin sehr zu frieden damit , ursprünglich hab ich axt schmied gemacht aber nach demm mit mag seine schöne stangenwaffe überlassen hat war das dann unnötig :> , aber schmied an sich find ich für sehr sindvoll ... egal ob shami warry pala , oda vllt auch hunter denn man kann für jede klasse ab nem höheren skill sehr nützliche sachen bauen !!!

Mfg


----------

